# Monster plant lab (Poison Ivy/Riddler Lair) 2016



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Greenwick said:


> I'm not even gonna get the post-Halloween Blues, because now I can finally officially start my plans! This coming year's theme is a lab again, this time with monster plants as the main attraction. Because I'm planning on dressing as a version of Poison Ivy, and my husband is probably dressing as the Riddler, I decided to give it a slight Batman theme as well.
> 
> I want to try making one structure, and then really using the house and yard layout to my advantage. So far I've only decorated two main rooms & done a little with our porch/yard. Gotta change that for next year. So here are my plans for now.
> 
> ...


----------

